# Question about my MA957 Regulator



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I just got a Milwaukee MA957 CO2 Regulator for my 10 gal shrimp tank. I dont like the nylon washer and brass 'connector configuation. It seems as if none of the perma-seals will work with the MA957. I went to get a brass CGA connector (like on a welders set-up) but the connector pipe on the regulator is threaded on the inside and this is not standard to the CGA connector. I really dont want to use a new nylon washer each time I have to put the regulator back on to the tank. 
What do you othe Milwaukee owners use?

.......also this regulator is a PITA to set up and keep consistent......


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

the nylon seals are a pain, thats true. Sometimes they are difficult to dig out.
I've used these : http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulator-seals/brass-permaseal.html

they will work if you have matching internal threads on your CO2 cylinder.
I swap tanks at the welding shop, and they let me cherry pick their stock so I can find one that has the proper threads.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I've never had a problem with the nylon washer on the 957. I have 4 of these requlators. I have used teflon tape on the cylinder where it screws onto the regulator. When you setup you want to open the control knob and then tighten as much as possible to get good pressure and then use the needle valve to fine tune.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks guys. Orlando at GLA says his perma-seal will not work with a Milwaukee regulator. I also saw this on the AquariumPlants.com website.

House, I also used teflon tape on the threads as this was in the set up instructions. 

I guess I'm spoiled with my other regulator setup for my 75.

Do you really need to change out the nylon washer every time you re-connect?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You should not ever use Teflon tape to secure a CO2 regulator to a cylinder with CGA-320 fittings.

When you tighten the threads, the threads get tighter and tighter. A washer is all you need. When you tighten the nut down really hard, the washer forms a seal that will not leak.

Teflon tape could prevent the nut from tightening enough to form a good seal. Also, little pieces of Teflon tape can break off and stick in your needle valve or solenoid. That little piece of Teflon tape could keep the solenoid from closing all the way. This could lead to disaster.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have that regulator and bought the permaseals thinking they would work but they don't fit and the unthreaded permaseals are too easy to break so I just use nylon washers.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

As Newt mentioned, Milwaukee does recommend teflon tape on the threads of the cylinder. Like anything else, you have to be careful and only put a thin layer on to neutralize any inperfection in the threads. I've had issues with gas leaks and this solved the problem. YMMV


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

x2 what LeftC says, I dont tape the connection to the cylinder and I get no leaks.
its not the threads that seal the connection, its the seal you place between the reg and the cylinder.

now maybe I'm doing this wrong, but I've been using GLA's brass permaseals with the MA957 
for quite some time. I took one apart and here are some pics of reassembly.

 
  

I install the seal on the cylinder. Thats why I mentioned that I cherry pick the welding shop's stock.
To find cylinders that have internal threads matching the GLA brass permaseal.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Orlando @ GLA and others have said that brass permaseal will leak with Milwaukee regulators.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

I have to respectfully disagree


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

What I really wanted to do was install a fitting similar to the link below. (The link does not show a correct connector nut, but the tip is what I have on my other regulator) The Milwaukee appears to have a male connector at the opposite end. I havent tried to remove the connector piece on the MA957 so I'm not sure.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Clarke-Argon-CO...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item563757c84b


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> I've never had a problem with the nylon washer on the 957. I have 4 of these requlators. I have used teflon tape on the cylinder where it screws onto the regulator. When you setup you want to open the control knob and then tighten as much as possible to get good pressure and then use the needle valve to fine tune.


House, do your regulators have the groove in the face of the connector? 
The type that takes a nylon washer with the lip that fits into the groove.
If yes, where do you get your seals? 
I am unable to find them anywhere.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Newt,

Here's a pic of my 957 connection. You could see the nylon washer deep inside. I only use this and teflon on the cylinder. I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

House, Thanks so much for going to the trouble of getting a picture. It looks like mine with the groove style. 

Where do you get your new seals?

I found a place thru eBay that sells teflon ones.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

house, do you have any pics of the regulator inlet minus the seal?
has the seal ever gotten stuck in regulator nut threads? 
When this happens the regulator nut does not move freely (hard to extend/retract)


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Newt said:


> What I really wanted to do was install a fitting similar to the link below. (The link does not show a correct connector nut, but the tip is what I have on my other regulator) The Milwaukee appears to have a male connector at the opposite end. I havent tried to remove the connector piece on the MA957 so I'm not sure.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Clarke-Argon-CO...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item563757c84b


Hi Newt

I'm a bit confused.

Are you wanting to get a CGA-580 nipple and nut and use an adapter that fits a CGA-320 cylinder on one end and a CGA-580 adapter on the other end?

Couldn't you remove the odd ball Milwaukee nipple and nut for a normal CGA-320 nipple and nut?

Left C


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

On my 75 tank I have a nipple on the regulator like in the link but with a female nut. I use it brass on brass w/o any leaks. I got it from a regulator and 5# tank setup used for inert welding at work that was left behind. I think it is an argon/CO2 nipple but it was on a 5# CO2 tank and used this way. The regulator was crap so I took the nipple and nut and put it on a real nice MedTech regulator.

At this point I'd settle for a source for the grooved seal.

I'm not sure about the nipple that came with the MA957 as to what thread is on the regulator end (male or female threads) as the nipple is not standard size.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Newt said:


> On my 75 tank I have a nipple on the regulator like in the link but with a female nut. I use it brass on brass w/o any leaks. I got it from a regulator and 5# tank setup used for inert welding at work that was left behind. I think it is an argon/CO2 nipple but it was on a 5# CO2 tank and used this way. The regulator was crap so I took the nipple and nut and put it on a real nice MedTech regulator.


OK. I got it.



Newt said:


> At this point I'd settle for a source for the grooved seal.


Could Milwaukee Tech Service help locate what you need?



Newt said:


> I'm not sure about the nipple that came with the MA957 as to what thread is on the regulator end (male or female threads) as the nipple is not standard size.


I've never seen a Milwaukee reg in person, but all the other regs that I've seen have a 1/4" female NPT port. If these are indeed the threads and size on the Milw. reg, couldn't a normal CGA-320 work? Brass ones are $4 to $7 plus shipping if I remember right.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks for the help LeftC.
I have contacted Milwaukee thru their website. I should here next week. I suppose I could go to a welding shop intown or order the teflon ones on eBay.

My issue with the nipple on the MA957 is that it is between 1/4" and 3/8" ips and I cant tell w/o removing it which I dont want to do right now. I will speak with the Rep.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Newt no problem.



ashappard said:


> house, do you have any pics of the regulator inlet minus the seal?
> has the seal ever gotten stuck in regulator nut threads?
> When this happens the regulator nut does not move freely (hard to extend/retract)


Ashappard,
Sorry, I don't all the ones I have the seal is wedged in there pretty good. I'm pretty sure Milwaukee gave me extras when I bought the regulator, I'm also pretty sure I once found compatible seals in Home Depot.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

no worries, I see what I was looking for in this post:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s-they-never-tell-you-about-2.html#post516223

you guys arent kidding - the newer MA957 is quite different from what I have.
Now I feel like an old timer :|


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I found the web page for the snap-in teflon washers I had found earlier today:
http://www.reliablepaper.com/Regulator_Inlet_Teflon_Snap_In_Washer_p/312-CO-1TW.htm


----------

